# Fast Computer Slow Internet



## MrNah

Hey guys I have  this system,

AMD Phenom 9850 Black Edition Quad Core Am2+ 2.5GHz 4M Cache
2x2GB PC6400 DDR2-800 Dual Channel x 2 = 8GB Ram
Asus M3A AMD 770/SB600 AM2
Seagate 500GB 7200RPM 32MB Buffer
EVGA e-GeForce 8600GT 512MB DDR3 PCI-E
Coolmaster Setup - Windows Vista

And My connection is Shaw's Nitro speed. I download files from good sites at nothing less than 1 mbps and from bad sites at nothing less than 100kbps. I'm using my other computer right now because any time I go to Facebook, Computer Forums, Hotmail, etc it takes forever to load. I'm not talking 10 seconds I'm saying 20-30 seconds. It was not like this a couple weeks ago it just happened recently. It might have been after I downloaded around 30 gig's worth of files on my spare computer but my downloading speed on both computers is still the same. It's only loading pages on the one computer that is slow. It is using windows vista permium 64 bit and I'm not a huge fan of Windows Vista but It has not caused me any other problems so far. Any suggestions would help! I've run Disk Cleanup, Disk Defrag, Ad-aware and Norton antivirus 2ce now and nothing is coming up! 
Please Help.


----------



## PC eye

Lately I've been seeing a good number of problems with IE 7 then with IE 8 Beta 2. It got to the point where Safari 3.1 default, FireFox 3.0, and Opera 9.62 were used instead. Talk about 30 seconds try far longer and not even reach the home page with either version of IE until removing the second beta release and now IE opens right up!

You may that a good idea since removing the beta form of IE 8 seems to have refreshed IE 7 here. That was seen with the 32bit edition of Home Premium. The beta for Vista 64 is available at  http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...32-919C-44C0-AB3E-94C5B0ED03D6&displaylang=en


----------



## poiwertb

The internet bandwidth limits the download speed, your computer is fast enough.


----------



## tremmor

i would call them. your package may be 1mb downloads. mine is 6mb but pay extra for it. comcast has cheaper 1mb also.


----------



## PC eye

MrNah you would have to check with your own ISP there to see if they have any higher speed options. Slow or busy servers will tend to see delays when going to the home page even. I see that enough during the late afternoon when everyone is getting out of work and checking the mail.

Lately things slowed down where either the connection seemed to drop while on a page or seeing the IE not responding error. The problem is once IE 7 that comes included with Vista starts seeing problems you can't simply remove it like you would in XP to see a fresh copy go on. 

This is why I mentioned putting the beta for IE 8 on and running it for a short time and then removing it to apparently refresh 7 since now IE 7 opens right up without problems and no delays seen when browsing.


----------



## MrNah

Thanks for all the reply's everyone. I'll have to try the internet explorer 8 beta first because this has only recently happened. My internet was instantly fast no more then 3 weeks ago. It's even slow on my 2.8 dual processor 3 gig ram 512 mb video card side computer but still not as slow. I will phone up shaw and see if there messing around with something. I tried installing firefox on both computers and it was maybe a couple seconds faster! As for the time of day changing the speeds its only a little faster in the morning and late at night so I'm not sure if thats could be the problem! I'll give the beta version a try then phone shaw. If anyone has any other suggestions that would be awesome! I'll try whatever I can to speed up my internet. 

Also could it be my router? I have a linksys wrt600n which was quite expensive when I bought it and it seems to work great. However of course Vista has some problems with it becuase on occassion i'll have to reset my router in the network connections window however that always fixes it. I'll also go try my laptop in the other room to see if its slow as well! maybe its the wired connections that are giving me the problem!


----------



## johnb35

Have you tried rebooting modem first and then the router?  Sometimes its required to boost speed or to allow access to certain websites.  I've only came across this a few times.


----------



## MrNah

alright so the wireless connection is still really really fast.. Its a old Acer aspire 5000 with a single core processor 1.6ghz and only 1 gig of ram :| onboard video card and all.. yet its instant like my old computers used to be! Luckly I have an older router from before i bought my wrt600n. I'll try pluggin that in and see how the speed is! if so i'll return it to bestbuy. I'll also leave my router and modem unplugged for 5 minutes and then plug it all in again! be back in a bit.


----------



## MrNah

O geez :| So i plugged in my old Wireless-G 2.4 ghz router and now everything is fast as heck. I'm hoping its not the Linksys wrt600n router because bestbuys gonna try and weasel there way out of the 3 year extended warranty.. they sent my last item off for 4 weeks even with the 3 year warranty because there policy changed to we only cover you after the manufacturer's warranty is out.. I donno if its the same in the states but its like that in bc now. I'll try to plug in my old one and see if its faster.. perhaps it just needed a good restart! I'll do what was suggested by pluggin the modem in first and then the router! Report back soon


----------



## MrNah

So 99.9 percent sure its the router.. taking it back now! thanks a lot for all the suggestions.


----------

